# Question regarding posting links



## bubba_sybo (Jan 23, 2007)

I am wondering how you go about attaching a pic  word. Not where you see the pic but you will see one word that might appear as a different color then u click on it and it takes you to a link 

Kinda like a link I guess. 
I know how to just add the pic I just dont know how to make the magic words that appear in some peoples post. 
not the ones that come up because the site but the ones the user puts in. 
Any info would be appreciated


----------



## MJ (Jan 23, 2007)

You need to use the vb code.

Scroll down to "URL Hyperlinking"


----------



## bubba_sybo (Jan 23, 2007)

I know there is a faq section, and I am looking at the section located http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/misc.php?do=bbcodeFAQS

maybe I am doing something wrong with my coding or sumthing I will try again .... prease no ban me. I been trying to figure this out for the longest 



http://www.discusscooking.com/forum...rums/misc.php?do=bbcode"]page i am linking to


getting closer now I have the option part but I can still see the url
grrrrrr


----------



## MJ (Jan 23, 2007)

I will use ---> "{" instead of --> "[" in my code below so you can see.

{url=www.discusscooking.com}Bubba{/url}

Bubba

Just remember to use the [ ] brackets instead of { } and you should be fine. Practice here all you want.


----------



## bubba_sybo (Jan 23, 2007)

going to try again here 


If you have never seen a pasty, 
http://www.naturalcollection.com/fckupload/Image/Cornish%20Pasties%20(Cornwall).jpg
here

now I have both but I wanted to get it where u would just see the word "here"


----------



## bubba_sybo (Jan 23, 2007)

so iffin ya want to see a pasty click here


 OMG i did it!!! Thanks so much!! Now I kinda have to review a little. So i know how to do it again. Anyone else want to try or am I the last person on here to not know how to do this??

maybe I was doing something wrong with my spacing, but it looked like they were telling you a different way.
MJ needs to rewrite that section of the faqs


----------



## bubba_sybo (Jan 23, 2007)

I was sad now I am very happy

This will prove very usefull in my quest to become Evil overlord of the INTERNETS


----------



## Katie H (Jan 23, 2007)

Bubba, we all knew you could do it.  Just took a little larnin'.  Enjoy your success and "picture" on!!!


----------



## bubba_sybo (Jan 23, 2007)

I am so smart, smrt
I am going to have to try not to do this with every post or it could make people angry......opps wrong ip adress mad
anyone else want to try?
Dont be scared


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 23, 2007)

I do it differently.

I go to the link and copy it, then I come to the reply window and type the word I want to make into a link. I highlight the word I want to make into a link then click on the link icon (it's the globe with the chain link icon) I paste the copied link into the window and click on OK. Done.

It literally takes longer to read the steps than to do them.


----------

